# Best position for IR Blaster to control Sky+HD



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi all.

can anyone tell me the best position to place the TiVo ir blaster(s) to control a Sky+HD Thomson box?

The very swish facia doesn't give too many clues as to where the ir port is.

btw is there any way to force TiVo to offer satellite packages under the "Service Packages" screen? At present I only have 3 choices: _Basic_, _Digital Basic_ or "_none of the above_" 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

13mm to the right of the outer edge of the centre led display works fine 

But you would be better off using a rf2Link from Pacelink for more reliable results


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Seconded. I switched to an rf2link and it's a lot neater - plus no possibility of missed channel changes due to IR interference.


----------



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

-MC- said:


> 13mm to the right of the outer edge of the centre led display works fine
> 
> But you would be better off using a rf2Link from Pacelink for more reliable results


Thanks MC!

Would I be right in thinking that the rf2link would remove the need for the ir wands and their lovely threads...?


----------



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Seconded. I switched to an rf2link and it's a lot neater - plus no possibility of missed channel changes due to IR interference.


Thanks Tony!

Sounds interesting...does the rf2link work on the new SkyHD boxes as well?

I'm assuming all I would need is the RF2 socket - right?

Same question to -MC-


----------



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

Happy New Year!


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

Happy new Year HyperionX 

Yes the rf2Link does away with the wand and feeds the IR signal direct into the rf2 socket on your Sky box, and the lead from the rf2Link plugs in the Tivo where the wand used to. It works fine on my Sky HD box using Tivo ir code 20017 .

Have a look at the Pacelink website - http://www.keshelectrics.co.uk/


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

I wholeheartedly recommend the Sky-Eye product which does the same job and comes from a very helpful chap. He also has numerous other models that do different things.


----------



## HyperionX (Dec 30, 2002)

-MC- said:


> Happy new Year HyperionX
> 
> Yes the rf2Link does away with the wand and feeds the IR signal direct into the rf2 socket on your Sky box, and the lead from the rf2Link plugs in the Tivo where the wand used to. It works fine on my Sky HD box using Tivo ir code 20017 .
> 
> Have a look at the Pacelink website - http://www.keshelectrics.co.uk/


Thanks very much!


----------



## yungee (Dec 29, 2002)

Very helpful thread. Took a while to search and find the codes for the Sky HD box so a friendly bump back to the top!  

My Sky HD box's fan is very, very noisy. Not grinding, but very intrusive in the background all the time.

I'm thinking about opening the box and putting in a quieter fan, maybe with an RPM control and also sorting out the HDD's accoustic managment while I'm at it.

I know what a bunch of hackers people around these parts are. Has anyone else modded their Sky+ / Sky HD?


----------



## DaveBrown (Jul 10, 2006)

As well as the rf2link, pacelink have a device which enters a PIN when the digibox demands one. I've been using it for two weeks now.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

One of these?
http://www.pacelink.co.uk/pin.htm

Not cheap at £60 or £80 with preprogrammed PIN - but I guess worth it if you are missing a lot of movies!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

How does it know when the pin banner is being displayed?

Automan.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Well their website says it "automatically enters a PIN when the banner appears on the screen asking for a PIN.". And it's so very expensive, so it must be capturing the screen looking for the banner. Fine until Sky change the digibox software on purpose to screw this device up!

I think it's only worth it if you are missing a lot of movies *and* you can't ftp the IRblast script to your TiVo for some reason


----------



## DaveBrown (Jul 10, 2006)

Automan said:


> How does it know when the pin banner is being displayed?


If the PIN banner appears there is a pause, the number goes in as **** and the picture comes on. Couldn't be simpler! :up:


----------

